# Any of you Ladies know ?



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

Laura Peycke in the Ft.Worth/Dallas area?,,she was a Olympic cyclist hopeful in 1985-1986 for the U.S. TEAM...I own her 1985 TREK that she rode .and would like to get in touch with her,i thought maybe someone might have rode with her at one time,,it sounds like a long shot ,, but what the heck:idea: ...thanks


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm not a lady... But I remember Laura from my racing days in Dallas! Check out www.bikecamp.com, I think she is a trainer for the Phinney bike camps these days.


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks for the reply i'll check it out.....


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Fantastic bike! Thanks for posting.

I remember her. I raced late 80's/early 90's. She was quite well known.

I only wish I could have my purple De Rosa back.


----------



## thekidd (Apr 4, 2009)

thanks ..it's a great rider ! i have tried to contact Laura a couple of times ,,but no response ,,i would like more history of this bike and see if this Track bike was part of her racing days ,even though the last name is spelled wrong?...


----------



## dlama (Jan 4, 2010)

Browsing through bicycle pictures and stumbled on this blog. Laura Peycke is now a Licensed Doctor of Veterinarian. She raced for the US National Team among other teams and won alot of races. I think she was 3rd place in US National Criterium Championship in 1987? She also would put the hurt on all of us MEN in East Texas at the local rides/races in Tyler and Longview, TX.


----------

